# 6 grab & go blues licks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

The last lick is a serious bend!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the rig run-down too, RR. Interesting pickups!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, Kap'n! May be the Crunch be with thee!


----------

